# Anwendung zum Generieren von UML-Modellen + DB Schema



## Entwickler N (2. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine Anwendung gibt, mit der ich
a) UML-Modelle erzeugen kann (wie Rational Rose oder RSM, RAD,..),
und b) aus dem erstellten Modell ein DB-Schema generieren kann
und optional c) auch noch hibernate mapping files erstellen kann?

Gruss N


----------



## kama (2. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

wenn Du mit Java 1.5 arbeitest, dann suche ein Tool, dass an Java-Klasse Annotierungen bringen kann. Dann kannst Du direkt aus den Java Klassen das DB Schemata erstellen lassen und benötigst keine Mapping Files mehr.

Ich habe hier den Enterprise Architecten, der kann leider keine Annotierungen an Klassen anhängen, oder zumindest habe ich es noch nicht rausgefunden....


MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Mrz 2007)

RSA7 müsst doch Annotations können, oder?


----------

